# Another Great weekend of fishing offshore



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

This weekend i was invited aboard a buddy's boat out of orange beach and 5 of us set sail at 5 pm friday. We ran full speed some 65 miles offshore to an area that hilton's showed a great temp break and possible rip.

Sunset and UW lights on , within 5 minutes we had a rather large swordfish swim right up to the back of the boat as we were letting the last bait out. The fish wasn't interested at all in the squid and more fascinated with the boat. Eventually he swam off and the tuna started to gather under the boat and then bite. We landed several large blackfins when all the sudden dolphins show up and ruin the show we had going. 

We then moved 3.5 miles away and zero action for hours until 4 am , the sword alarm goes off and Richard is ON ! 45 tense minutes later and Ben leaders the fish and i toss the harpoon through its face and its game over for MR Swordfish. Now the sun's coming up and we start to troll.

We caught a sailfish pretty quickly then a midsize dolphin and then NADA for the rest of the day. Try as hard as we did , for nothing to show for it despite trolling the nicest rip ive seen this year.

Night time comes , Lights on and baits out and almost instantly we have squid , flyers and small baits all over the boat. We have zero action till 4 am when the Blackfin tuna went off. They ate anything you tossed at them and they we all JUMBO size over 30 pounds in open water. We landed 15 or so and then the bite died when the sun came up. Right at dawn a 300-400 pound mako swam right up on us then away and ate a swordfish squid , needless to say he got our squid. 

We begin to troll and 1 hour in we catch a nice White Marlin off that giant rip, then another decent dolphin and then it was time to move toward home. We dropped a few times for deep water grouper catch a few and left for the barn at 5 pm. Not a bad trip when ever you get 3 billfish in the gulf , you did great !

Till next trip :thumbsup:


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats. I couldn't believe how many big sportfishers were on that rip but considering it apparently held at least 1 if not both 800# blue marlin caught in the Emerald Coast Classic I can see why now. Congrats, we had sword activity but no tuna.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. It sounds like you guys a hell of a job. Wtg. Pix are great.
Whyme


----------

